# Fish Fry



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

I must have missed the Feb. fish fry. Can some one tell me when the next Livingston fish fry is scheduled?


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Since the February fry was a no show; we discussed another one at my place. Guess we should start deciding on a date.
I'm thinking the weather should be nice in April. Of course Easter is the 24th so that probably wouldn't do. Last time we did it on Saturday which seemed to work well.
Naturally I doubt there will be a day that everyone can be there but we will try to accomdate as many as possible.
Let us hear your suggestions for what day works best for you.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

You might want to avoid the April 15 th tax deadline, as well. Many people wait 'til the last minute to file, so as to not allow the Fed Gov to use your money. *&^%#$ First or second week, would be good, for me.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Please don't pick April 9th because Dad and I are hosting a fish fry at our place for seniors from his church.


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

Well that narrows it down....how about an April fool's fish fry on the 2nd.
GoneFish'n
Charlie


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

On second thought...how about the 30th....since the 2nd is so close.
GoneFish'n
Charlie


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

9th is bad for me too.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Any day is good for me. I only need a few hours notice to whip up some Nanner Puddin'

My only concern is reading the fishing reports for the last few months. Not a lot of genus Pisces being reported. Nanner Puddin' goes good with hot dogs too.


----------



## rocket34 (Jul 7, 2009)

The 30th is a GREAT! day for me. That is my last day of employment. I am offcially retired on May 1, 2011. So if you guys don't mind, the fishfry can double as my welcome to the weekday fishing club  BTW some of you met my son Scott and his fiance Sally at the last get together. They are getting married on the 7th of May.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Sunbeam said:


> Any day is good for me. I only need a few hours notice to whip up some Nanner Puddin'
> 
> My only concern is reading the fishing reports for the last few months. Not a lot of genus Pisces being reported. Nanner Puddin' goes good with hot dogs too.


Nanner Puddin' goes good with ANYTHING!!!! LOL.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Welcome to the Retiree's Social club. Our motto is,"Retirement is not for wimps"


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

So what do you think Duke, the 30th?
GoneFish'n:rybka:
Charlie


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

30th works for me; but then again, so does any other date.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Our annual marina clean up and fish fry is on April 30th. However, we can always do the clean up in the morning, then hit Duke's place in the afternoon for the 2cool fish fry. I'll check w/ Danny O.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

If you need some fish let me know and a couple people can go with me and bring back a couple limits each time of white bass. We have been limiting out when we go. I don't usually keep many fish for myself but can save some for a fish fry.

Matt


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

I can do the 30th....I'm in on any date..I don't have a life..


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

Mattsfishin said:


> If you need some fish let me know and a couple people can go with me and bring back a couple limits each time of white bass. We have been limiting out when we go. I don't usually keep many fish for myself but can save some for a fish fry.
> 
> Matt


So you can do the shuffle to Matt? Great to hear your on the whites too! Sounds like a good spawn in the work's! Thanks Mega!


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

rocket34 said:


> The 30th is a GREAT! day for me. That is my last day of employment. I am offcially retired on May 1, 2011. So if you guys don't mind, the fishfry can double as my welcome to the weekday fishing club  BTW some of you met my son Scott and his fiance Sally at the last get together. They are getting married on the 7th of May.


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

I can not make anything on the 2nd or the 30th. Already paid entry fee for a Bass Tournament on the 2nd and am running a crawfish boil on the 30th. Y'all have a good one.


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

The fishingtx fish fry is at bj's Saturday April 30th . If you could do another date , it would help some of us out . I'll be glad to supply all of the fish for yours.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Maybe this will help.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

I am ready for any day short of the 30th. My social secretary has that reserved. I am booked for a personal appearance at BJ's on Lake Houston.


----------



## HGX_Fisherman (Feb 26, 2009)

Later in the month works better for us. AND we have fish we can donate to the greater good!!


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Looks like we're having quite a few conflicts for the 30th. The 16th would be the day after income tax deadline and maybe time to relax, or maybe put it off until sometime in May?


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

I received my refund this morning. My wife waved her magic wand and threw some pixie dust in the air. The check disappeared by sun down. The 16th is just great.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

The 16th works for me. I'll bring a side dish and a case of water. Anything else you need, Duke, let me know.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

count my crew in !!


----------



## retired10 (May 5, 2010)

I am good for any day so when every one get together on the date give me about 20 min. notice I do not turn down any free meals 
retired10







\


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

Great! Looks like its the 16th, huh Duke? Good with me.
Charlie


----------



## scott2h2 (Dec 24, 2009)

The 16th is best for us. What should we bring? Not much fish in the freezer so we can't supply that.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

If I don't hear any major complications by tomorrow we'll set it for the 16th; I'll start a new thread so everyone can chime in.


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

Kickapoo Duke said:


> If I don't hear any major complications by tomorrow we'll set it for the 16th; I'll start a new thread so everyone can chime in.


Good idea Kd . We can start figuring out the supply list .


----------

